
Show HN: Haskell-like Enum in Scala - s0ck_r4w
https://github.com/izeigerman/scalanum
======
pul
Scala 3 will include emuns as a language construct [1], but that will probably
not be released before 2019.

[1] [http://www.bigdatarepublic.nl/key-takeaways-from-the-
scala-d...](http://www.bigdatarepublic.nl/key-takeaways-from-the-scala-days-
keynote/)

